

The Lenna (or Lena) picture - moe
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~chuck/lennapg/
The Lenna (or Lena) picture is one of the most widely used standard test images used for compression algorithms.
======
moe
Quote: _The Lenna (or Lena) picture is one of the most widely used standard
test images used for compression algorithms._

